# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Hearthstone client

## vvvat

-=-=-=-=-=-
Most simple method:
Just run Battle.Net client with parameters like "C:\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe" *--switcherall --install --game=hs_beta --installlocale=enGB --installregion=EU --torrentinstall*
or
*--switcherall --install --game=hs_beta --installlocale=enUS --installregion=US --torrentinstall*
etc
-=-=-=-=-=-
Link from official site: 
UPD 14/08: http://dist.blizzard.com.edgesuite.n...20Tome%201.MPQ
old link: http://dist.blizzard.com.edgesuite.n...20Tome%201.MPQ




> Updates path http://dist.blizzard.com.edgesuite.n...-Win-final.MPQ


But in this moment result is
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1476/roq5.jpg

If anyone have link to downloader or something else - post here.

Ah. You can extract full beta client from this file with MPQ Archives - Downloads
First excract "Hearthstone/base-Win.MPQ" from "Installer Tome 1.MPQ"
Then extract client from "base-Win.MPQ"

----------


## drm420

you cannot even get that far anymore says we have the wrong version of the game now xD

----------


## Dymon

Mac version 

http://dist.blizzard.com.edgesuite.n...20Tome%201.MPQ

----------


## pac7

> Mac version 
> 
> http://dist.blizzard.com.edgesuite.n...20Tome%201.MPQ


Can you extract full beta client from this? Files something like Hearthstone/base-OSX.MPQ
Or can anyone extract specified Mac files that are needed for installing, and upload them somewhere.

----------


## empty_skillz

so are we able to play this or we just cant? im confused

----------


## drm420

edit: HOLY CRAP THE MPQ HAS ALL THE UNITY FILES IN THE DATA FOLDER

----------


## Dymon

> Can you extract full beta client from this? Files something like Hearthstone/base-OSX.MPQ
> Or can anyone extract specified Mac files that are needed for installing, and upload them somewhere.


I can but safer for you will be when you use program on first post on this thread you must 2 times unpack mpq files

----------


## pac7

> I can but safer for you will be when you use program on first post on this thread you must 2 times unpack mpq files


I don't have xcode installed for vine

----------


## Dymon

> I don't have xcode installed for vine


aaa xDD one sec pleas and i upload

uploading status 18%

----------


## drm420

okay so even if we cannot get the game to play we can view the assets with a program called uniplay UniPlayer - ??????? it runs off the unity web browser plugin. I cannot get it working with firefox currently going to try chrome. If anyone has a better grasp on Japanese feel free to give it a crack  :Big Grin:

----------


## eSko

Goddamit, there is no functional MPQ extractor for OS X, it seems...

----------


## pac7

> Goddamit, there is no functional MPQ extractor for OS X, it seems...


Dymon is extracting the files

----------


## Dymon

50 % upload and i share link to google drive ( mac version ) 1.1 GB file

----------


## pac7

> 50 % upload and i share link to google drive ( mac version ) 1.1 GB file


thanks dewd gonna rep when I can!

----------


## Dymon

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...jA&usp=sharing

----------


## Nyarly

OMG Full client, i'm in love ♥♥♥♥
Ctrl + enter open a commandline in the client. Quit makes the game quit so it works. Time to try stuff ! run/start/load level01 didn't work.
There are AI and tutorials right ?

----------


## pac7

> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...jA&usp=sharing


Awesome, thanks!

----------


## eSko

Thanks Dymon.
+7

----------


## drm420

> OMG Full client, i'm in love ♥♥♥♥
> Ctrl + enter open a commandline in the client. Quit makes the game quit so it works. Time to try stuff ! run/start/load level01 didn't work.
> There are AI and tutorials right ?


yes there are AI and tutorials I would start testing phrases  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nyarly

GLOBAL_PROGRAMNAME_PEGASUS Pegasus 
Is pegasus hearthstone or another project ? It also appears on the log files.

----------


## drm420

that was the name of one of the mounts that is given from having the beta

----------


## pac7

Just random file I opened https://i.imgur.com/gfMgP6I.png can't connect cus of this key? <key>00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000</key>

----------


## Nyarly

https://i.imgur.com/Nw6iYJl.jpg
My client is a little bit different  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eSko

Could anybody upload a ZIP containing the Mac client? I don't want to install Google Drive client and apparently stupid Google places all files into one folder when I want to download it from their web interface  :Frown:

----------


## pac7

> Could anybody upload a ZIP containing the Mac client? I don't want to install Google Drive client and apparently stupid Google places all files into one folder when I want to download it from their web interface


yeah uploading to my filesharing acc, gonna send private message cus bandwidth is limited for that acc

----------


## Maccer

> GLOBAL_PROGRAMNAME_PEGASUS Pegasus 
> Is pegasus hearthstone or another project ? It also appears on the log files.




It appears that Pegasus is some sort of code name for the Battle.net Beta Launcher.

----------


## Zazs

According to the log, just the client isnt enough to play/test. 



> you probably didn't have the proper login credientials (username, password, token, cookie, etc)

----------


## Maccer

> According to the log, just the client isnt enough to play/test.


You really think any serious game publisher would make a game that doesn't have some sort of DRM in some step of their game?
A sandbox server could be made by someone from the memory section easily, if they're tipped of existence of this file.

----------


## eSko

> https://i.imgur.com/Nw6iYJl.jpg
> My client is a little bit different


That is due to the fact that HS beta does not have login form of its own. It has to be launched from the Battle.net desktop client, which will then push the account info to the HS. This is coming from the guy who actually has access to the beta.

So instead with playing with HS itself, we need to hack b.net client to show HS icon even if the logged account is not flagged for HS beta. I managed to push HS into b.net client settings, where it shows path to HS client, but it still does not show alongside with wow, d3 and sc on the main screen.

----------


## pac7

BN client finds the Heartstone, but no way launch it from the menus, also BN client does not show when Heartstone is running, it does when WoW is running.

----------


## eSko

D 14:03:41.568425 [ProductState] {Main} InstallState (diablo3): currentOperationStatus=2 localVersion=1.0.8.16603 *playable=1* progress=1 *playableProgress=1* currentStage=3
D 07:28:20.912164 [ProductState] {Main} InstallState (hs_beta): currentOperationStatus=2 localVersion=1.0.0.3388 currentOperation=2 installed=1 installPath=/Hearthstone/Hearthstone

This is from the log file. My theory is that if we could somehow (memory editing) set variables of *playable* and *playableProgress* of hd_beta to 1, it would show up in the Battle.net App and we will be able to launch it from there. Just the theory though, as I have 0% skills with memory editing whatsoever..


*Update:*
Also, this line appears multiple times in each log file:
D 07:27:44.570166 [GameProvider] {Main} Tried to insert an unbound entity for a product that requires an account. productCode=WTCG_starter
I believe that WTCG_starter (Warcraft Trading Card Game) could be a codename of Hearthstone. So it might be worth looking for this string when datamining Battle.net App.

----------


## Emisary

First I tought the client does not support the game yet ( client being still in beta stage ) BUT some images found in the application shows different, the Battle.net app is able at any time to sustain HS without any other update ( on the design side ) 


Hearthstone - Imgur

Also I looked up for a Starter Edition for Hearthstone but couldn't find anything..I doubt there will be any starter edition for the game because it's already free.

----------


## eSko

Maybe there will be "Started Pack" like with every trading card game and then you will have to earn or buy more cards. That would explain the "_starter"...

----------


## drm420

Hearthstone_Data and the strings folder have some intersting files in them audio logs and 11 level names

----------


## vvvat

update of newest founded link in 1st post

----------


## pac7

> update of newest founded link in 1st post


same version and just url changed?

----------


## Emisary

> same version and just url changed?


Nope, the first version was 3140, this one is 3388.

----------


## pac7

Tried this new build, on Mac when I open up Heartstone and when Littlesnitch pops up asking me allow Heathstone to connect out and if I ignore it then the screen stays black, and when I hit enter gives me red warning "No friends online". Mac console opens up Ctrl+Enter some commands seem to work like /exit 
Attachment 14936 
https://i.imgur.com/yIIOaA3.png

----------


## eSko

Ok so regular closed beta is out now. I hope there will be some workaround...

----------


## Kaiser499

I'm sure someone can link the client since Closed Beta is out now.

----------


## lolilolilol

we need a link !

----------


## Nyuelol

this would be awesome.

----------


## evilstar

http://dist.blizzard.com/downloads/h...Setup-enUS.exe

----------


## Nyuelol

> http://dist.blizzard.com/downloads/h...Setup-enUS.exe


Thank you, sir!

The latest version is 3664. (And Client Version 43483)

----------


## Ehnoah

The game is a lot of fun :> I can swear :P

----------


## DavidTwo2009

Hm.. from what I've tried with that installer you linked there, it appears to require the BNET client to install. And by having the BNET client (and afterwards, logging into your BNET account), it doesn't install. So it appears Blizzard now works in even more mysterious ways than before...

EDIT: Yeah, by using that installer, it also prompts me to install the BNET client if I don't already have it installed.

And once it's installed, and after clicking on the Hearthstone Beta Setup.exe, it'll prompt you to log into the BNET client. After logging in, it'll just say "Sorry, but you cannot play this game yet". Blizzard's tricky these days...

----------


## Nyuelol

Mh my Battle net client say my game version from Hearthstone is not longer the last version.

has anyone the new mpq/exe.
give you rep when i have my cooldown no longer,

thanks in advance

----------


## Seminko

> Thank you, sir!
> 
> The latest version is 3664. (And Client Version 43483)


You can actually play the game with the exe? o.O

----------


## Nyuelol

it was deletet

----------


## Proace

How you could download the latest client?
got the same problem as DavidTwo2009

----------


## Seminko

> got the same problem as DavidTwo2009


Same here. Wondering if it has to do with the region. Cause I'm Europe...

----------


## evilstar

Updates path http://dist.blizzard.com.edgesuite.n...-Win-final.MPQ

----------


## Saridormi

Dunno if this is useful to anyone seeing as I dont really have time to go poking around in it, but here's the C# representation of Assembly-CSharp.dll where most of the logic for unity games is (I think)

http://puu.sh/45OAs.rar

Looks like all the packet structs are in there if anyone is interested in trying to make an emulator for it (:

----------


## Nikentic

Anyone that has got hold of the beta and got some experience with deck building? Which is your favorite? 

Playing Paladin with Blood Knights and Divine Shield minions seems very strong!

----------


## pelk

Does anyone have the latest version of the mpq file ?

----------


## Nyuelol

it was deletet

----------


## Exteso

I can't get the "no friends connected" error, instead I've got:



EDIT: can someone with the beta drop the info on client.config?

----------


## Nyuelol

> I can't get the "no friends connected" error, instead I've got:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: can someone with the beta drop the info on client.config?


start you the game per launcher from the installed folder or directly with the hearthstone.exe ? and whas you logged in on your bnet desktop client or not ?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nyuelol

it was deletet

----------


## Nyuelol

litte update on the Blizzard Servers. Maybe starts the EU Closed Beta after Gamescom`?

DE ->http://dist.blizzard.com/downloads/h...Setup-deDE.exe

ES -> http://dist.blizzard.com/downloads/h...Setup-esES.exe

FR -> http://dist.blizzard.com/downloads/h...Setup-frFR.exe

IT -> http://dist.blizzard.com/downloads/h...Setup-itIT.exe

PL -> http://dist.blizzard.com/downloads/h...Setup-plPL.exe

----------


## scyrnn

Is there any possibility that we can get access to hearthstone without having an actual beta key?

I have no knowledge of these things but from what I've seen in other games you could sometimes trick the game into thinking you're online but you're actually offline.

Other ways of course would be simply finding a way to launch the game and have it get past the "you have no friends!" page. 

How often is the game version being updated? Maybe we can launch old versions of the game?

Sorry if I sound like I'm rambling, because I am. My goal was just to speculate  :Smile:

----------


## Duenaslinc

If you can pass the files to a professional game cracker they might be able to do such a thing I believe.

----------


## sjaak12309

Just if you need it, english launcher 

http://dist.blizzard.com/downloads/h...Setup-enGB.exe

----------


## Midgardh

I managed to load the Main Menu (bypassing the battle.net account info receiver scene thingie).

Unfortunatelly, it doesn't renders anything, just a Dwarf telling you to play practice (music & sound included):

https://i.imgur.com/vjJbPnf.png

Any thoughts?

----------


## Emisary

> I managed to load the Main Menu (bypassing the battle.net account info receiver scene thingie).
> 
> Unfortunatelly, it doesn't renders anything, just a Dwarf telling you to play practice (music & sound included):
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/vjJbPnf.png
> 
> Any thoughts?


Well I'm sure that in order for any of us to help you we need to know how you actually bypassed the login form...because from what I know in this topic you are the first one to obtain that result so there is none of us to know what's in there.

----------


## Midgardh

> Well I'm sure that in order for any of us to help you we need to know how you actually bypassed the login form...because from what I know in this topic you are the first one to obtain that result so there is none of us to know what's in there.


It's as simply as going to the Hearthstone_Data folder and renamin level0 for level9 and level1 for level0.

Then the game will load the next scene after loging in (that wondering around with the popup fact, is the main menu, where you can click Play, Practice, Arena, etc etc).

It can only be done with the old Dev Build tho, tryied with the actual beta client and couldn't load anything, just got the Splash Screen of Hearthstone Beta.

So, it can be done with the Dev Build, and all you gotta do to load the next scene is what I said, it's simple, but it doesn't loads the menu, just popups the Dwarf.

Here's the Output log, if anyone understands it:



```
Initialize engine version: 4.1.2f1 (911c7369eeac)
GfxDevice: creating device client; threaded=0
Direct3D:
    Version:  Direct3D 9.0c [aticfx32.dll 8.17.10.1211]
    Renderer: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
    Vendor:   ATI
    VRAM:     2035 MB (via DXGI)
    Caps:     Shader=30 DepthRT=1 NativeDepth=1 NativeShadow=1 DF16=1 DF24=1 INTZ=1 RAWZ=0 NULL=1 RESZ=1 SlowINTZ=1
Begin MonoManager ReloadAssembly
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\UnityEngine.dll (this message is harmless)
Loading C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\UnityEngine.dll into Unity Child Domain
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Assembly-CSharp-firstpass.dll (this message is harmless)
Loading C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Assembly-CSharp-firstpass.dll into Unity Child Domain
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Assembly-CSharp.dll (this message is harmless)
Loading C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Assembly-CSharp.dll into Unity Child Domain
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Assembly-UnityScript-firstpass.dll (this message is harmless)
Loading C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Assembly-UnityScript-firstpass.dll into Unity Child Domain
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Assembly-UnityScript.dll (this message is harmless)
Loading C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Assembly-UnityScript.dll into Unity Child Domain
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Google.ProtocolBuffersLite.dll (this message is harmless)
Loading C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Google.ProtocolBuffersLite.dll into Unity Child Domain
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\protobuf-net.dll (this message is harmless)
Loading C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\protobuf-net.dll into Unity Child Domain
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\PlayMaker.dll (this message is harmless)
Loading C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\PlayMaker.dll into Unity Child Domain
- Completed reload, in  0.088 seconds
<RI> Initializing input.

<RI> Input initialized.

desktop: 1680x1050 60Hz; virtual: 1680x1050 at 0,0
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\System.dll (this message is harmless)
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\UnityScript.Lang.dll (this message is harmless)
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\Boo.Lang.dll (this message is harmless)
Shader warmup: 2 shaders 3 combinations 0.001s
Platform assembly: C:\Users\Midgard\Desktop\MPQEditor\Hearrthstone\Hearthstone_Data\Managed\System.Core.dll (this message is harmless)
probably accessing NetCache+NetCacheClientOptions before fully loaded
UnityEngine.Debug:Internal_Log(Int32, String, Object)
UnityEngine.Debug:LogWarning(Object)
NetCache:GetNetObject() (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Network\NetCache.cs:89)
NetCache:GetOption(ServerOption, ClientOptionLong&) (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Network\NetCache.cs:110)
NetCache:GetLongOption(ServerOption) (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Network\NetCache.cs:160)
Options:GetOptionImpl(Option, Object&) (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Shared\Scripts\Game\Options.cs:795)
Options:GetBoolImpl(Option, Boolean&) (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Shared\Scripts\Game\Options.cs:812)
Options:GetBool(Option, Boolean) (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Shared\Scripts\Game\Options.cs:284)
Hub:Start() (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Hub\Hub.cs:33)
 
(Filename: C Line: 0)

probably accessing NetCache+NetCacheClientOptions before fully loaded
UnityEngine.Debug:Internal_Log(Int32, String, Object)
UnityEngine.Debug:LogWarning(Object)
NetCache:GetNetObject() (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Network\NetCache.cs:89)
NetCache:GetOption(ServerOption, ClientOptionLong&) (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Network\NetCache.cs:110)
NetCache:GetLongOption(ServerOption) (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Network\NetCache.cs:160)
Options:SetBool(Option, Boolean) (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Shared\Scripts\Game\Options.cs:427)
<DoWelcome>c__Iterator6B:MoveNext() (at C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Hub\Hub.cs:103)
 
(Filename: C Line: 0)

KeyNotFoundException: The given key was not present in the dictionary.
  at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2[System.Type,NetCache+NetCacheBase].get_Item (System.Type key) [0x000a8] in /Applications/buildAgent/work/b59ae78cff80e584/mcs/class/corlib/System.Collections.Generic/Dictionary.cs:151 

  at NetCache.SetClientOption (ServerOption type, .ClientOptionBase newVal) [0x00000] in C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Network\NetCache.cs:1283 

  at NetCache.SetLongOption (ServerOption type, Int64 val) [0x00007] in C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Network\NetCache.cs:1301 

  at Options.SetBool (Option option, Boolean val) [0x000b9] in C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Shared\Scripts\Game\Options.cs:441 

  at Hub+<DoWelcome>c__Iterator6B.MoveNext () [0x00070] in C:\Projects\builder-win\work\Source\AlphaPatch2\Pegasus\Client\Assets\Game\Hub\Hub.cs:103 
 
(Filename: C Line: 0)
```

----------


## vvvat

added most simple method!

----------


## scyrnn

> added most simple method!


What does this do exactly? I read the main post.

----------


## Emisary

> What does this do exactly? I read the main post.


It allows you to download the client directly from the Battle.net app.

----------


## LyricX

> -=-=-=-=-=-
> Most simple method:
> Just run Battle.Net client with parameters like "C:\Battle.net\Battle.net Launcher.exe" *--switcherall --install --game=hs_beta --installlocale=enGB --installregion=EU --torrentinstall*
> or
> *--switcherall --install --game=hs_beta --installlocale=enUS --installregion=US --torrentinstall*
> etc
> -=-=-=-=-=-
> Link from official site: 
> UPD 14/08: http://dist.blizzard.com.edgesuite.n...20Tome%201.MPQ
> ...


thanks for this, atleast I can download the client and stare at it until I get a key.

----------


## pac7

EU macintosh users can use this in Terminal: open -a /Applications/Battle.net.app/Contents/Battle.net.app --args --switcherall --install --game=hs_beta --installlocale=enGB --installregion=EU --torrentinstall

----------


## joseh_mig

So its impossible to play without a key right? :c

----------

